# painting hardi plank



## mtnframer (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a question for the pros,i just sided my house with hardi plank 
what paint how many coats etc.i will be spraying beige with green trim
thanks.
steve


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Click here for details.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

We've discussed this a few times in this forum. I use solid color stain. I find it soaks into the substrate much better than paint, plus it doesnt crack or peel.

I'm not a professional painter but I do a fair bit of hardie siding and I always get it pre-finished so all I have to do is touch ups at the cuts and nail heads.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

by hardiplank i'm assuming you guys mean cementboard lap siding. To make the stuff last for ever you should take the time to get a good primer on the back of it before installation. It comes primed on front but not back. This is something a lot of people don't do. But if i was a contractor i would suggest to a homeowner to pull the lap siding out get a good coat of primer on the back before we install it. It will than last for 50 years.

Ps. I realize nobody wants to take the time to do that. :cheesygri


----------

